#  >  > Networking, Hardware, Server Side Technologies >  >  > Networking and Hardware >  >  > Networking >  >  Can you guys describe me the different types of connector used in LAN?

## Bhavya

Hello Friends,

LAN is a group of computers and devices that share a common communication line/wireless link to a server.
There are many types of connector used in LAN.


Can you guys describe me about the different types of connector used in LAN?

----------

